# NOVA Sambo



## Axkick1 (Nov 5, 2015)

anyone know of any authentic Russian sambo schools in Virginia. Specifically Northern Virginia by Washington, D.C. ?


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 8, 2015)

I think there might be a place teaching it in Manassas, but I'm not certain. I think it might be One Spirit Martial Arts or Manassas Martial Arts. Far from certain, though 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

